# Double 4x2x2 vivarium plans



## AliceR (May 30, 2013)

I have no experience with vivarium building and would like a info on this potential build. I wish to make a double viv of two 4x2x2ft vivariums for my 2 beardies. How difficult will this be? How much would it cost roughly (including lighting and heat)? and what type of wood should i use? Its not too much of a concern if its a difficult build as i will be getting help from my dad who is fairly DIY savy and has alot of tools and a workshop garage. 

If anyone has some plans or blue prints for making this it would be greatly appreciated as i haven't a scooby where to start.

I want it to hopefully end up looking a little like this :
http://www.freewebs.com/leo-gecko/vivarium1and2_500x375.jpg

Many thanks


----------



## caen (May 11, 2013)

check this thread it is a sticky at the top of the page
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/470803-how-build-your-own-wooden.html


----------

